# wide rims?



## GnFnRs (Jan 25, 2009)

i just got a set of 26x12x12 paddles, i know this is mud not sand in my blood.lol but i am looking for a 12in rim thats at least 10in wide. anyone know of one? all i seem to find everywhere are 8in wide.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im sure that rims that are made to be used w/ paddle tires could be that wide, look at aluminum rims from like, sandtiresunlimited.com


----------

